

BETEGY - Betegy
https://betegy.com

======
Betegy
BETEGY is online service, which provides football predictions and statistics
based on self-learning algorithm. BETGY allows you to quick access the
important football data and to see whole story. Our predictions specialises on
main European Leagues ( Premier League, Bundesliga, La Liga, Seria A,
Eredivisie and Ligue 1) and in the same time we expand our coverage. Our
predictions are as accurate as possible, we analyse over 50,000 football data
points to keep you winning.

